# Sublimation printing on t shirts



## RHG (Nov 2, 2020)

hi guys, I am brand new to sublimation, I have a brand new epson Ecotank ET-15000 with inktec sublinova smart ink bought at inkexpress the thing is that I am doing mugs and t shirts, I am using a HR sublimation paper, the thing is that by using the same ink, paper and printer my mugs are quite but I mean quite vibrant the colours and customers love it but the t shirts are not vibrant at all even though i am using same configuration, same HR sublimation paper, same and correct ICC profile, printer, how can mugs be vibrant and t shirts are not, I mean the colours on the t shirt are there but not dark / vibrant enough.

I am thinking that it could be the t shirt quality or maybe my heat press, the t shirts are 100% polyester but are quite but quite thing, kids t shirts and you can see through them but again, I am brand new to all this, can anyone please point me in the right direction, what am I doing wrong, I am using photoshop CS5, thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your profile for mugs should be different than your profile for shirts. Is it?

Post a picture of your shirts.


----------



## RHG (Nov 2, 2020)

splathead said:


> Your profile for mugs should be different than your profile for shirts. Is it?
> 
> Post a picture of your shirts.


thanks a lot my friend, I use the same ICC profile, it was custom made by a company called cityinkexpress and I believe is for everything, I don't know what I am doing wrong, closed to give up on this, here there is a photo attached, thanks a lot again.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Watch this video.
His English is not so good, but it's the only realistic demo of how to get reasonable results from a crappy heat press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't tell from the picture, but there are 2 basic types of 100% polyester shirts. Jersey knit (feels like a cotton t-shirt) and ones that look and feel silky & shiny. Colors on jerseys won't pop as much as on the other.


----------



## ameliaemma (Nov 19, 2020)

design printing in shirts different then mug Please share picture of your shirts.


----------



## RHG (Nov 2, 2020)

hi guys, thanks a lot for all your help, the problem was the t shirts, I bought the same brand of t shirts twice and they do not work at least for me, I have changed the t shirts to ones a bit more thicker and 95% polyester and the colours are popping out now like crazy, I have never seen colours so vibrant so hopefully that is a fix, thanks a lot again.


----------



## Invento (Mar 10, 2020)

What worked for us was to rent an X-Rite i1Studio Spectrophotometer, was like $50 and then do a custom ICC profile for each product. Takes about an hour but made all the difference for us since we are using pretty cheap everything.


----------

